# Today is our 20th annv.



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

yes i thought it was so cute to get married on leap day, and it turns out to be the week h leaves. bleah.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats Cab65 keep up the good work


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Cabbage - Sorry this is happening to you. Must be a really tough day today. Getting married on leap day was a cool idea. Sorry it didn't work out . Hang in there .


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

(((Hugs)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

thank you so much guys, i really needed it today


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

I am so sorry. 
...I know this is a hard time. Try to keep your chin up.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

My thoughts are with you. I wish you well.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

His loss.

I made it twenty-one years with my STBXW.

I know how hard it is to let go of all those years.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry... I know it sucks.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> His loss.
> 
> I made it twenty-one years with my STBXW.
> 
> I know how hard it is to let go of all those years.


:iagree:

Mine was 24 years this past December. I survived it and am finding other special days to commenorate/celebrate.

((((HUG))))


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks again...you guys rule!


----------

